# Anyone have any experiance with Diesel?



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

I have a Yanmar L100 clone engine on a Generator, it has less than 20 hours on it and one day it suddenly just shut off.. I have gone through the engine and cannot find the problem.

- I have fresh dry diesel
- stong pulse from the pump
- good spray pattern from the injector
- pulled head, lapped valves
- set valve clearances to spec
- Seems like it has good compression, I do not have a tester for diesel
- cranks over with only light white smoke out the intake and exhaust..

Anyone have any experiance with pointers?


----------



## Don L (Jul 14, 2012)

Injector pump timing?


----------



## billsmowers (Mar 21, 2008)

here is some manuals may help

http://dawinfo.com/

bill


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

Don, 

There is no way to adjust injector pump timing, it is controlled by the camshaft, you can slightly change the timing by removing shims from the injector pump mount but it won't stop the generator from running. 

Bill Thanks for the manuals, unfortunately this is a Chinese Clone not an actual Yanmar, but specs and procedures should be the same.


----------



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

Try loosening th nut where the fuel line hooks to the injector. When slightly loose crank the engine over. Fuel should seep out the fitting. While the fuel is seeping out, and engine is still cranking tighten the fitting. Do this to all cylinders (if more than single cylinder) This will bleed any air from the fuel lines. Any air in the fuel system will keep a diesel from starting. When bleeding make sure it is straight fuel not fuel with air seeping from the injector nut.

A shot of starting fuel into the air intake will work like carb cleaner into the air intake of a small engine. If it tries to run on starting fluid, it is a fuel problem.

Best of luck


----------



## ptmike (Sep 18, 2009)

worked on cat's for 20 years, white ex smoke is a fuel problem! you must check fuel preasure with a gauge, fuel shoots into the cyl on the compresion stroke.it might look good outside the cyl, but when installed not enough presure to over come the compresion. most diesels i worked on have about 1000 to 1200 psi when the punps are good. china ones don't know. mike


----------

